# Shining shoes with contrast stitching



## southbound35 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know there have been several shoe shine threads of late, but I don't recall this specific question being asked or answered:

What is an efficient way to polish/shine a shoe with contrasting stitching without staining the contrast stitching?

For example, I have a pair of these Martegani shoes:



I'd prefer to keep the lighter stitching as it is, but am not sure how to apply polish without making the stitching the same color as the polish.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*Polish*

Use a neutral paste polish. It will do the job nicely. Add color when needed in those areas away from the stitching.


----------



## southbound35 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you very much. In retrospect, a very obvious answer that completely eluded me.

Thanks again.


----------



## knittieguy (Jun 12, 2005)

Of equal importance, what do you do if you have already used black shoe polish on a shoe with contrasting stitching and covered up the stitching? Is it forever gone?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

I bought a pair of black shoes with 'contrast' white stitching. The first time I cleaned them I used red cream which coloured the stitching permanently while making no difference (apart from shining) the black leather. Subsequent black polishings have never obscured the red thread. They are much admired.


----------



## steve-d (Jul 9, 2013)

You may want to use a wax pencil obtained from an art store in the color of your choice. It will bring back the color from the inevitable dirt and stains accumulated through use. Lots of different colors available.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

June 6th 2010 Thread on Contrast stitching. See post #6.
rudy


----------

